# Moniter problem.....Yellow line



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok so about 2 nights ago....i put a cam corder throught my computer moniter..its also a tv.

Then the next morning I wake up there is a yellow line A little to the left of the centre of the screen.

Anyone know what might of caused this and is it broken.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to TechSupportForum.:grin:

Now you say this is a computer monitor? Does it connect through a blue VGA Power Cord to the computer?:smile:


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

yes....i think so...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

When you connected it into the monitor did it have a picture on the computer. Such as did it run a slide show or something to that effect. Or did it show a picture that stayed on the computer screen for a prolonged amount of time?


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

im not very sure.....but i dont think that the wire is the problem because the moniter is also a tv and when i took it to another room the line was still on it.

The line just doesnt seem to go away whatever the mode is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

What I am thinking is that this could be a burn in effect to your monitor if it is LCD and that mark will never go away. But you say you move this monitor alot, it is possible that you could have bent one of the pins on the cable which connects to your computer and it gets that effect with any cable.


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

I dont really move it alot....but the night before it happend i did shift the moniter a small bit so a friend could see in.....maybe that bent one of those pins you are talking about.....

How would i go about fixing it??


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Well first you would have to check the pins on the cable to make sure none are bent sideways or anything like that. You would have to make sure because if we find out that this is the problem then you will have to replace it.:sigh: You can also unplug the monitor cable from the computer and power it on (do this) and tell me if you still get the yellow line.


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah its still on the moniter when its disconnected from the computer.....we stuck a video camera into the moniter the night before it happened a played a video we had took during the day and it worked fine for that night.

But the next morning when i turned it on i saw that big yellow line going down the screen....


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Now I know it is not the cabling and is the inside hardware. Did you hit the tv that night in any way. Bang into or hit it on the screen. Not like a tap more of a hit. Also how long did you run that video?


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

There was no bangs.......or hits to be honest.

The video lasted about 40 minutes or so.....not that long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow I ran out of all options lol, did you make any configuration changes to it, contrast or brightness??? Cause thats all I got left lol :sigh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh wait, instead of bent do you see any broken off pins the connector is 3 rows of 5 pins each make sure there is 15 pins on the inside of that cable.


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

nope, i didnt touch the settings......


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just checked ,none of the pins are broke or bent.

This is not looking good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow I have no idea then, I am certified in A+ but I guess you are going to need an IT Pro for this one cause I ran out of troubleshooting steps.


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

No problem, thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

wait I got another IDEAA!! when you connect the monitor to the computer have you ever got beeps or beep codes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Or when you connect the monitor do you connect into a different slot like a graphics card you bought?


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmm beep codes??? as in the moniter making beep noises or something, I havnt got any of those anyway if thats what i think ur talking about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

No the CPU making beeps


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

No i just connect it to the blue thing at the back of the tower....i never bought any cards like that for the computer either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Omg... Then I think the problem will be resolved by replacing it... srry its what I got from all this data its something inside the monitor I just cant find what the problem is..


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmm i will get a new one when this one really breaks down......its only a year and a few months old but they place i bought it only give 12 months coverage......do you think a shop or something like that might be able to fix it?


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

First check that your monitor pin (in your monitor pin there are near about 15 points check if none of it is bent) if it is ok. than call your hardware technician immediately because any one of the components leaked or burnt inside your monitor.


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok ill bring it to a tech.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Call your technician for further assistance like he said, Ive already gone through all the troubleshoots I can do/


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

hey man ,very very strange I just turned on my moniter tonight and the line was gone...........wierd.....its been on it for about 2 weeks now and it just goes away now...:laugh: 

im not complaining:smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow 2 pages of troubleshooting and it just goes away talk about wierd but very good!! :smile:


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

Indeed. I thought it would be one of those problems that never goes away until you buy a new moniter....but hey,there ya go!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Well I was glad I could have been of assistance, even though I really didn't fix it lol. Hope you don't get the problem again; best of luck from techpro5238!!:smile:


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cheers dude.


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

One more question dude.....my moniter turns itself off after a certain amount of time when the computer is not being used.....and when i move the mouse it boots itself back up.

I want to stop this setting, would the setting for that be on the computer or the moniter???


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

This is it going into Sleep.


You can change it by Right Clicking on the Desktop > Properties > Screen Saver. Then Change the 'Wait' To 9999 seconds,


OR

Go To Control Panel > Power Options

And make sure 'Turn off monitor' etc is set to 'Never'


:wave:


----------



## sully1717 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You(s) Are welcome.


:wave:


----------

